# CD-key in use.Please try reconnecting later



## Igor20 (Mar 2, 2009)

whenever i try to play call of duty online...i cant because it say that my cd key is in use...WHY?...can somebody help me..please..


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome to TSF. 

Is it a legit copy of COD? Or have you used a keygen?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

if this isn't a legal copy this thread will be closed.

If you've lent it out to your friend get the CD key back and break his back up copy of the game and destroy his copy of the cd- key

its all up to you pretty much and did you read the rules?

if it is legal give a call to the support hot line and see if they can help you out

ASSISTANCE WITH ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES

We will not provide any user with information about the location of websites that assist with the following activities

† software pirating
† hacking
† password cracking
† keystroke recording software
We will also not offer advice, assistance or instruction with regard to any of the above activities, illegal or otherwise.


----------



## Igor20 (Mar 2, 2009)

i used keygen..why?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry, we can't help with cracks, pirate software or keygens.

If you bought the game but lost your CD key, you'll have to contact Activision's support. They will issue you with a new one if you can provide proof of purchase.


----------

